# More random bottles



## opmustard (Jan 28, 2021)

Here are some more random bottles that sit in my window on the bottom shelf.
opmustard


----------



## yacorie (Jan 28, 2021)

Nice bottles


----------



## opmustard (Jan 28, 2021)

Glad you enjoyed them. 
Thanks for your post.
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 28, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Here are some more random bottles that sit in my window on the bottom shelf.
> opmustard


What is that yellow glass plate? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 28, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Here are some more random bottles that sit in my window on the bottom shelf.
> opmustard


Really nice I love the scroll flask


----------



## opmustard (Jan 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What is that yellow glass plate?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


It came to me as part of a trade that was made awhile ago. Don't know its age, but I have always liked it.
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Jan 29, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Really nice I love the scroll flask


Used to collect scrolls. This one I dug out of 1850's privy about 20  years ago in N.C. 
Sold the collection, but this needed cleaning, so it wasn't included in the sale.
Glad I kept it. 
opmustard


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2021)

Very nicely displayed.  There is an art to it, somewhat of an orchestration.  The background is nice, too.  Sure beats the dirty dishes and grungy feet we see in some pics.  Always wise to consider what lies beyond the subject when taking any picture.


----------



## opmustard (Feb 1, 2021)

sandchip said:


> Very nicely displayed.  There is an art to it, somewhat of an orchestration.  The background is nice, too.  Sure beats the dirty dishes and grungy feet we see in some pics.  Always wise to consider what lies beyond the subject when taking any picture.


Thanks for the nice email about my bottles, glad you enjoyed them. 
I am lucky to live in an area that is beautiful, makes for easier picture taking.
I am also lucky to have a wife that lets me show my bottles just about anywhere in the house.
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 1, 2021)

Your picture would make a great screen saver.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Feb 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Your picture would make a great screen saver.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Wow! I never looked at the picture in that light. 
O.K. if anybody wants to use for a screen saver.
opmustard


----------

